
Zoom's blow up and their financials - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2020/03/15/zooms-blow-up-and-their-financials/
======
nojvek
Zoom went up 22% today. Wow!

I think the idea is that if 20% of users convert to paid users, it’s fine to
be a loss leader right now.

But daaaamn. I missed out on this. Was so gonna put on Netflix and Zoom but I
guess I wasn’t fast enough. That P/E ratio of 1700+ really scares me though.
Seems heavily overpriced.

------
notlukesky
The increase in usage will lead to higher conversions and offset the bandwidth
usage. If that fails they might restrict the free tiers and introduce some
fees. It’s a great problem to have in this market.

